# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร วอดำ วอแดง กำลังส่ง7w. ขายถูกเพราะเซ่งร้านด่วน ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสารic-092 2ย่าน1ช่อง เปิดแบนได้ ของใหม่100% คุณภาพดีเยี่ยม.
รับ-ส่งได้ทั้งย่านแดงย่านสีดำ ในเครื่องเดียวความแรง7w. แบตทนทาน ใช้ได้1-2วัน มีFM
■ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. 《สอบถามข้อมูลได้》 สามารถรับรึส่งแดง:ดำได้หมด มาตรฐานของวิทยุสื่อสาร. ส่งไกลถึง5-7กม.ยิ่งเพิ่มเสายิ่งไกล ●สินค้าเป็นของมือ1 100% เหลือแค่15เครื่องสุดท้าย
《ขายถูกเพราะเฮียใหญ่เลิกกิจการลดสินค้าราคาทุน》
■■มีราคาส่งด้วยน่ะครับ■■
คุณภาพเสียงดีเยื่ยมเพาะสุดๆ 

●ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้ค่ะ..สอบถามข้อมูลได้..
สามารถฟังได้ทั้ง
■ย่านดำ136-175MHz
■ย่านแดงCB245 MAY 
■มีFm
■มีสัญญาณฉุกเฉิน
■สามารถตั้งโทนได้!เพื่อไม่ให้มาใครรบกวนสัญญาณของเรา.
อุปกรณ์ที่มากับเครื่องมี
1.ตัวเครื่อง 
2.แบตเตอร์รี่
3.ที่ชาร์จ(แบบชาร์ตเข้าไว) 4.สายคล้องเข็มขัด 5.กิ๊บหนีบแบต 6.คู่มือไทยและอังกฤษ 7.หูฟังอย่างดี เล่นง่ายพกพาสะดวกเล็กกะทัดรัด แบตเตอรี่ขายถูก อะไหล่หาง่าย ใช้ดีมากๆ (แต่คนส่วนใหญ่ไม่รู้จักเลยไม่ใช้กันทั้งๆที่คุณภาพดีเยื่ยมมากๆ)
《ขอดูภาพเพิ่มได้ที่LINEนะ》 ▪▪พร้อมใช้งานเลย▪▪

●นัดรับของได้ที่/mrtบางซื่อ/btsจตุจักร/กระทุ่มแบน/อ้อมน้อย/พุทธมณฑน/สาย3-4/พระราม7/รึสามารถส่งไปรษณีย์ได้.

●อีก1ทางเลือกสำหรับส่งด่วน ส่งแบบแมสเซนเจอร์(เฉพาะกทม.และปริมณฑณและจังหวัดนนทบุรี)
☆☆☆รับประกันครับ☆☆☆
ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในและทั้งภายนอกเช่น.
▪โรงงานอุตสาหกรรม
▪ในโรงแรม
▪ในสถานที่ก่อสร้างรึไซร์งาน
▪โรงภาพยนตร์ 
▪โกดังเก็บของ
▪การท่องเที่ยว
▪ออกทริปต่างๆ นักปั่นจักรยาน
▪ตำรวจ ทหาร หน่วยงานต่างๆ
▪รปภ. อาสาสมัคร ครอบครัว ■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทมไลน์Lineนะจร้า
สนใจทักID LINE=0966062544

●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ จะได้สบายใจทั้ง2ฝ่าย
(สอบถามข้อมูลได้ แม่ค้าใจดี)

ID LINE = 0966062544 ( ID )
TEL. = 0966062544 
TEL. = 0905581988

----------

